# Snowboarding 3 months after acl reconstruction



## killclimbz

What does your doctor tell you? I am thinking don't do it. I have had friends get their ACL repaired in Jine and they did not touch their board until lat February. One of them just said fuck it and missed the season. He didn't want to ride half assed so he foumd other things to challenge himself until the following season and came back full bore. 

Ultimately it's up to you, but if you fuck it up you are done foe the next season, maybe effected forever. Forever is a long time. One season is not.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

juliec817 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I tore my acl on Dec 7, had it repaired on Dec. 17 and am considering getting onto the board on March 16. The injured leg is the back leg and at 3.5 weeks after surgery I am walking fine and going up stairs and using the elliptical for 30m at a time without pain. I have almost my full range of motion back.
> 
> Has anyone gone back to the slopes only 3 months after surgery? I would plan to stay on the groomers.
> 
> Advice needed!
> -J


take the season off. Yes, it sucks. But it is better than risking reinjury (possibly making it worse) and another surgery.


----------



## Jed

This highly depends on what your surgeon says, but even if he says yes I'd ease into it. It also depends on what surgery you have (some newer surgeries have faster recovery rates) and how well you're doing with scar tissue etc... these are questions your surgeon should be talking to you about, not us.

Personally, my surgeon okay'd me to go LIGHT riding about 3-4 months after my surgery, but even then I held off a little longer until I believe it was about 6 months and even then it was very, very safe riding on green runs and my knee still didn't feel quite the same, so it honestly wasn't much fun.

Everyone is different with this, but it took me about 1 year or so before I was more comfortable with both snowboarding AND my knee started to feel more normal while riding. A lot of those random small muscles take time to return and re-strengthen (yoga is huge plus once you're able to later in your rehab) since you don't normally use a lot of those stabilizer muscles.

Honestly, here's the big thing you should be thinking and I don't mean to scare you or anything, but you don't want to come back too early, re-tear your ligament and ruin your knee even more.

I say this to everyone who asks this question: Is going back too early worth risking 5 or 10 or 15 years of snowboarding later in life because you can't walk anymore due to a stupid accident you took from re-injuring your knee.

Ask your surgeon, get a highly recommended sports physio (if they work with a major sports related team it's a plus), and listen to their advice. Everyone heals differently and you need expert advice from people who can actually check your knee in person and know what they're talking about.


----------



## vajohn

That's awesome you got your surgery so quick. I had to have surgery on a torn meniscus and to clean up some other stuff in there year before last. I got injured in Dec and had to wait like 2.5 months for surgery, then rehab. Missed a whole season. I could jog like 15-20 miles and ride all day no problem with an existing tear that I nursed back to health without surgery. When I tore it again the last time, my knee blew up like a balloon and I couldn't do jack for like 6 months. I couldn't even jog a mile after rehab, got so frustrated and gave up for a while. I gained like 40 pounds through the process. I still have knee pain, but can finally jog 4 or 5 miles real slow now after a long struggle to get back into some kind of shape. Trying to drop the weight now since that is causing me to have more pain on the knee. 

I would not push it either. I am really glad it was my front knee. I would probably be riding mostly switch most of the time if I hurt my back leg.


----------



## juliec817

The background to all this is that I am a physician which is how I got the surgery so quickly. My surgeon and I decided on a very aggressive rehab course because I'm normally a skier. We also discussed the dynamics of snowboarding vs skiing and the literature pertaining to ligament injury in both of these sports. As a general rule one can return to snowboarding earlier than skiing and I was cleared for a likely return to snowboarding in 3 months because I had gotten my surgery before my muscles could fully atrophy. 

The purpose of my thread was to find out if anyone had gone out at 3 months post op after having an aggressive physical therapy approach. Sadly it appears that is not the case, and I'm not confident enough to be a pioneer in this even if my surgeon feels it's OK.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

juliec817 said:


> The background to all this is that I am a physician which is how I got the surgery so quickly. My surgeon and I decided on a very aggressive rehab course because I'm normally a skier. We also discussed the dynamics of snowboarding vs skiing and the literature pertaining to ligament injury in both of these sports. As a general rule one can return to snowboarding earlier than skiing and I was cleared for a likely return to snowboarding in 3 months because I had gotten my surgery before my muscles could fully atrophy.
> 
> The purpose of my thread was to find out if anyone had gone out at 3 months post op after having an aggressive physical therapy approach. Sadly it appears that is not the case, and I'm not confident enough to be a pioneer in this even if my surgeon feels it's OK.


one of my friends, whom is a skiier, tore his ACL from soccer. Got surgery over the winter, and reinjured himself, playing soccer. Needless to say, after the second surgery, he stopped playing soccer.

A good crash on a snowboard, even if you're not going that fast... can really torque your knees when you get all twisted up during it.


----------



## killclimbz

Just bag it. It'll snow next year I promise. It doesn't really take much to injure an already delicate knee as you well know. You might feel confident enough to get out later in the season too. Another month or two of letting it heal will make a big difference.


----------



## Bones

Possible? Yes

Wise? For just a few weeks late in the season? Hmmm


----------



## Tarzanman

Don't do it. Stepping into an elliptical is a far cry from jamming your feet into boots, skating on the snow with one footand managing lift exits.

I have perfectly healthy knees and a day on the hill works them pretty good. Take a break this season. Spend the money on a trip to Uruguay instead


----------



## juliec817

Thanks everyone! I've talked it over with some others too and it does seem that I should reconsider my priorities. It's never easy to face up to shortcomings. Thank you for all your thoughtful replies!


----------



## hardasacatshead

Probably a good move. The fact that your a physician and were asking us bunch of dickheads for advice made me do a bit of a double take :laugh:

I tore my ACL playing rugby union and it put me out of the game for over 12 months. Snowboarding may not always be as brutal as rugby but if you have a nasty fall there's a high likelihood of putting some serious strain on your knee. The time off will make it all the more enjoyable when you do get back on the hill. Good luck with the rehab!


----------



## juliec817

You'd be surprised, there's a reason why all medical professionals say physicians make the worst patients. It doors also so happen that I don't know many snowboarders and of those none have ever sustained injury. I thought it would be s good question to pose to a group of people who actually do the sport. Of course I know I'm out of the season on skis


----------



## Argo

Good decision to sit out. You want a minimum of 6 months off of strenuous activity like boarding or skiing. Biking and elliptical are a totally different thing...

I see so.many people with acl/mcl/fcl/lcl repairs try to jump the gun and ride or ski early. Bad bad idea. Look at a particular pro skier of recent repair, perfect bad example!


----------



## Argo

Also, I'm a medical professional that repairs these injuries on a daily basis and watches the rehab process. A very high percentage of people that don't follow the 6-9 month window end up back for a repair to the same ligament within a couple years. Rehab it properly now or live with the negative results down the road. Look up vails sports medicine clinic and it's prowess.... Physician or not your the patient On This one, I doubt you deal with these types of injuries/recoveries very often.


----------



## BarrettDSP

Tore my ACL in October 2011 and had surgery that same month. I was cleared by my doctor to snowboard 5 months after surgery and cleared for basketball 6 months after. I did agressive PT and everything they wanted me to do(yes I did all my at home exercises to the T, man they suck). I rode that March with my Don Joy brace and while I had fun it was no where the same as pre-surgery and now. My knee and legs got tired super quick(I had part of my own hamstring removed for the surgery) and I was super nervous the entire time of re-injuring myself. I used my brace for basketball up until my 1 year surgery anniversary and I still never felt myself physically 100% until late last year. I still dont have the same lateral movement I had pre-surgery(I'm 31 now so I equate some of that to age) but overall I feel strong in my knee and never worry about it.

Unless you are Adrian Peterson or a genetic freak I wouldnt chance it because you will not be 100%. I had friends come back too soon and re-injure themselves and you can even look at world class athletes like Derrick Rose who are still battling complications from their injury. Your knee isnt the only thing to worry about as other muscles in your legs are having to help out more now.

Even though I had fun on my trip 5 months out I do wish I had saved my money because I just wasnt able to ride like I wanted to.


----------



## jml22

Step 1
Full pain free range of motion
Step 2
Rehab- eliptical does not count as rehab.
You usualyl tear ACLs because of an unstable knee.... by being inactive due to surgery, your knee becomes even more unstable.
Find an SFMA or FMS PT/Chiro/Orthopedist/MD/OT/DO etc.... who can really rehab that knee
Some exercises included will be lunges, side lunges, overhead squats, one leg squats, balance boards, slide boards, airex pads, etc etc etc etc

Be extensive and thorough with it.


----------



## twin89

Julie, I think you've already made the correct decision to give up the riding for this season, but you should probably have your rehab guided by a Physical therapist in which they should be doing some lower extremity functional testing such as:
Sequence of the LEFT 1) Forward Run
2) Backward Run
3) Side Shuffles (both ways)
4) Cariocas (both ways)
5) Figure Eight Run (both ways)
6) 45° Angle Cuts (outside foot, both ways) 7) 90° Angle Cuts (outside foot, both ways) 8) 90° Crossover Cuts (both ways)
9) Forward Run
10) Backward Run

you can look up the distances and time that you need to complete this in to be considered ready to return to sports. work those hammier and abductors. I am in PT school right now.


----------



## jml22

If you want to read research papers on this stuff these guys have set the standard for ACL rehab
News and Publications | Movement Performance Institute


----------



## lernr

Very similar situation: surgery Dec 27 and aggressive PT. Currently stationary bike + elliptical + too many exercises (at home and at PT facility) to list. I am not allowed to run or ride a real bike yet.

The surgeon's PA thinks I can ski in April! The surgeon himself is more conservative, and told me the biggest risk is from March 1 to March 31, and also that it's hard for them to challenge me safely in PT. The PT doctor is somewhere in the middle.

I am happy to scan and share PT protocols, if you are interested. My guys have helped athletes get back in the sport, but I am not an elite athlete so not too relevant.

Reading these responses, it makes me think twice about my summer plans.

Cheers
Ivo


----------



## PsychoPod

I had a left MCL injured last year in Feb so I passed the rest of the season, with alot of training and preparation this year I have something around 12-15 days in the snow. I can handle a whole day of boarding, but I still feel this knee not being what it used to be. 
so i propose you skip this season all together, since I doubt you are pro athlete who has kordicosteroids and similar chemistry(and long therm therapy) available to speed up your recovery...I had 2 weeks of therapy in an institution for it, but later on its all up to you.


----------



## wes

Had surgery October 30th.. Doc won't allow me to get a brace till April 6th which I thought was bull**** 3 1/2 months out and i snowboard down my hill with no brace (back leg is injured), feels like i would be fine on the slopes, looking to buy a used brace on ebay somewhere so I feel safer on the slopes and in terrain park, I have torn both my ACL's from soccer, not looking to miss another season, not looking for the slopes till march cause leg still feels funny, I'm 17.


----------



## Kenai

wes said:


> Had surgery October 30th.. *Doc* won't allow me to get a brace till April 6th which I thought was bull**** 3 1/2 months out and i snowboard down my hill with no brace (back leg is injured), feels like i would be fine on the slopes, looking to buy a used brace on ebay somewhere so I feel safer on the slopes and in terrain park, I have torn both my ACL's from soccer, *not looking to miss another season*, not looking for the slopes till march cause leg still feels funny, *I'm 17*.


:dunno:

It is difficult to express in words how young and foolish you are, so I won't bother trying. Good luck. I hope you have a lot of non-physical hobbies you will enjoy for the roughly 240 seasons in the rest of your life.


----------



## Jason

wes said:


> Had surgery October 30th.. Doc won't allow me to get a brace till April 6th which I thought was bull**** 3 1/2 months out and i snowboard down my hill with no brace (back leg is injured), feels like i would be fine on the slopes, looking to buy a used brace on ebay somewhere so I feel safer on the slopes and in terrain park, I have torn both my ACL's from soccer, not looking to miss another season, not looking for the slopes till march cause leg still feels funny, I'm 17.


Don't listen to your doctor. So he went to medical school and studied the human body. You have the ability to use the internet and eBay. And at the end of the day, I'd would definitely trust a used knee brace that I picked out.


----------



## andrewdod

Jason said:


> Don't listen to your doctor. So he went to medical school and studied the human body. You have the ability to use the internet and eBay. And at the end of the day, I'd would definitely trust a used knee brace that I picked out.


:sarcasm:

10char


----------



## lernr

Dude, it may seem terrible to miss a season but you risk a lot, and I mean A LOT if your doc has a valid reason to make you wait. Maybe your doc is concerned as the operation and / or current recovery is not up to par. You yourself say the knee feels "funny" so it seems better to chill for a while.

If anything, find a good sports doc with soccer / ski / snowboard recovery experience for a second opinion. Of course, work the pt protocols like nobody's business. 

Good luck
Ivo



wes said:


> Had surgery October 30th.. Doc won't allow me to get a brace till April 6th which I thought was bull**** 3 1/2 months out and i snowboard down my hill with no brace (back leg is injured), feels like i would be fine on the slopes, looking to buy a used brace on ebay somewhere so I feel safer on the slopes and in terrain park, I have torn both my ACL's from soccer, not looking to miss another season, not looking for the slopes till march cause leg still feels funny, I'm 17.


----------



## Argo

Yo, he is 17, he knows way more than any doctor and certainly more than any of us.


----------



## wes

No need for all the sarcasm, I know more about my knee than most people, Ive gone through a total of 4 knee surgeries, 3 left 1 right, already passed my strength test (15 single leg press 175lbs and I did 21), my strength is great but the only thing im worried about is the graft not fully healed which will be 4-5months out. Also, since im 17, my knee heals tremendously faster than someone who gets a surgery past their 40's, the "6 months" minimum time to return to sports is very soft as its for the average person, of course doctors are going to be cautious on everything


----------



## jml22

It depends on what repair they went with. Did they graft a tendon in ? Did you get one of the fancy carbon ones. All of these things are a factor. 
Single leg press actually has fuck all to do with acl stabilization. 
You gotta think you tore your acl for a reason. If it wasn't trauma that problem still exists. 
The number one risk for acl tears is poor mechanics. Specifically medial rotation and buckling on load and poor hip use. 
Single leg presses will not fix this. 
You are absolutely not ready to snowboard


----------



## Jason

I didn't realize Adrian Peterson was a member of our forum. Where should you be drafted next fantasy season? General consensus is it's a 3 way race between you, Jamal Charles and Shaddy McCoy.


----------



## wes

If leg press doesn't mean anything then University of Michigan's protocol doesn't mean anything...


----------



## wes

Jason, the purpose of this forum is to offer your advice and opinion, not to be a sarcastic smart ass, go take your negative ignorant personality else where.


----------



## jml22

It doesn't.
Leg press is probably like 1% of the full rehab program.
If someone is telling you otherwise, work with someone else.
I'm not trying to be a dick I just don't want you to blow out your knee again.

If your rehab does not consist of rehabbing the motions that caused you tear it in the first place, it's not real rehab.
You said you tore both ACLs playing soccer... well i can guarantee the way you cut is what put you at risk for tearing it. 
It's the same with snowboarding, if you're constantly loading your knee in a crappy way, it's going to load the ligaments.


----------



## Jason

wes said:


> Jason, the purpose of this forum is to offer your advice and opinion, not to be a sarcastic smart ass, go take your negative ignorant personality else where.


You've clearly already made up your mind. You're not going to listen to your doctor, why would you listen to some idiots (myself included) on the internet? 

I'm a New Yorker, I was born a sarcastic smart ass.


----------



## Kenai

wes said:


> Jason, the purpose of this forum is to offer your advice and opinion, not to be a sarcastic smart ass, go take your negative ignorant personality else where.


Wes, you jumped into this thread with your first post and an n=1 story (it most certainly was not advice, let alone good advice supported by anything more than your teen will) that was completely useless to the OP, who had already made a more rational decision than you. 

You probably do know more about your knee than anyone here, but you apparently didn't know enough to prevent blowing it out 4 times! 

If you posted in this thread just to have everyone tell you you are making a good decision, you're not going to get it. Sorry, but your 17-year-old, four-times-blown-out knees don't make you an expert. Don't get all pissed off when that is pointed out to you.


----------



## wes

I tore my left acl when I was 14, had a scope surgery to clean it out cause my growth plates weren't connected, doc told me I was good to play soccer next season without an acl as long as i wear a brace, tried playing and my knee gave out several times.

I had another surgery when I was 15, which they wrapped a tendon around my knee to give it stability which only lasts 2-3yrs (acts as a rubber band), had a snowboarding trip planned April 1st at Winter Park, Colorado and was able to snowboard great 4 months out of surgery.

Soccer that season was again terrifying, knee gave out roughly 3 times before I stopped playing. I switched doctors and finally had my acl reconstruction surgery cause my growth plates were connected finally at age 16. Survived that soccer season with no problem, started at 5months out of surgery. Snowboarded the whole season aggressively and felt awesome!

Now my senior year and I tore my right acl playing soccer at age 17. I was so pissed and I don't want to throw away another whole season of good riding away... Ill be going to college next year and probably won't be able to get out much to go riding as I would in high school.

You must now understand some of my frustration and eagerness to get back out on the slopes..


----------



## wes

I'm really aiming to get back out on the slopes near the 4-5months, ik its cutting it short a little but I've done it before with no problem, I just want my doc to prescribe me a brace but he won't cause he says its to early..

Graft is patella tendon which i know generally takes the longest to heal.


----------



## lernr

Not really. With this graft the bone-to-bone connection at each end actually heals faster than soft tissue to bone, such as with hamstring graft. Goes to show you don't know as much as you think.

Breaking a knee cap may be more likely after your procedure. I guess that's why the doc doesn't want you to ride. Also, a number of patients complain of knee pain even after successful surgery. Kneeling / hitting a knee is always a potential in snowboarding, that's why I chose to go with a hamstring graft.

Anyway, best of luck. I'd advise you to wear some good pads when you start riding again. I still say listen to your surgeon and pt

Cheers
Ivo


----------



## Tatanka Head

Let the kid snowboard. You don't need a doctor or a forum to tell you what to do. Your body knows best. 


I shattered my knee cap when I was 19 and I stayed off the slopes for 4 years afterwards. I just kept getting flashes of the x-ray in my head every time I thought about strapping in. Now I'm fine, but the one thing I still hate is skating. I can do it, but I always think about how bad it would suck to have your board slide out with one foot planted in the snow...and then the sound of guitar strings breaking after being wound too tight plays in my head. Life is awesome.


----------



## lernr

^^^

Haha, I know what you mean. Many years ago I was wakeskating at OWC, hit a big kicker and on landing my back foot (same with ACL work now) slid out and planted in the water while my front foot stayed firm on the deck and I held on to the cable for a bit trying to ride it out. Big ouch. Even though it was "only" water. Should have bailed.

Cheers
Ivo


----------

